# 2 litters from today



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Chocolate x Chocolate


















Dove tan satin abysinnian x Pied dove satin abysinnian


----------



## amentalcat (Jul 16, 2009)

I love the middle one in the last litter (Mr or Mrs Blazey)

Very nice and those Chocs are such a lovely colour.

Ali xx


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, man! The color on those chocolates is fantastic! They're very rich, and the color goes all down the tail and well onto the toes. The satin abbys are fine, too, but a little champangney in color for a dove. Probably just color distortion?


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

The chocs are from good lines, unfortunately not one i wish to continue, the colony are up for sale. But they are gorgeous, just hope someone takes them one who wants to carry on working with the line as would be a shame for it to go to waste!

The distortion could be because they are satin, or it may be that they are not dove, mum and dad were but there is fawn and black tan in the line also


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I suppose it's unlikely but certainly not impossible, especially with such a small litter, for the babies to all be fawn, even though the parents are doves. What do they look like next to mum? Their butt-ruffles look good whatever color they are! :lol: First photo, far left looks the best from here, but it can be hard to see swirls in photos.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I like all of them,very nice.What's made you decide to pack the chocs in.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats,they're lovely! The chocs are super,looks like you were doing a great job


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, I LOVE those chocolates! I just swooned when you said they were for sale, and then I realized I'm on the wrong side of the pond !


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I like all of them,very nice.What's made you decide to pack the chocs in.


I just don't have the time to work with them, they're not easy, i'm finding it difficult to reproduce the rich dark colour of the adults, they look good young, but as they grow and moult they seem to get lighter. Also one of the adult females has developed white spotting which now means it could be in the line which just makes it even harder. I'd just rather have the room they're taking up for my more important projects such as my reds.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

You know... I opened this thread and immediately went 'Ooooo' the colour on those chocolates is stunning!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy chocolates! :love They are the color of cocoa powder! Makes me want to set aside the glass of wine I just poured and heat up the chocolate pot!

I think this may be the first time I've seen a pied abby, and the fur goes this way and that way and...

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Velvet_Meece said:


> SarahC said:
> 
> 
> > I like all of them,very nice.What's made you decide to pack the chocs in.
> ...


*whines* I want them! :love


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

If i could give them to you i would!

Will probably take them to Mancs show next month and see if anyone wants them.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Woah! Those chocolates are a really nice color! Congrats!


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

why are the those dove not fawn??


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

OH my word. I think chocolate just became my favourite colour! Now to track one down!


----------

